# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Địa chỉ web hay >  Tìm chỗ học tiếng Anh hiệu quả

## gg.satthutq94

Mình đang muốn học tiếng anh nhưng không có nhiều thời gian để đến lớp. Cả nhà có biết trang web nào học tốt thì chỉ cho mình với nhé. Mình chưa học online lần nào nên cũng hơi sợ.
Cảm ơn mọi người nhiều nhiều [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]resent:[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]resent:
[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]resent:

----------


## haido92

*Trả lời: Tìm chỗ học tiếng Anh hiệu quả*

Chúc bạn một ngày nhiều may mắn <3

----------


## greenstars_dj

*Trả lời: Tìm chỗ học tiếng Anh hiệu quả*

Ừ, trên mạng giờ nhiều trang học online ghê. Mình thích nhất là chú hellochao.vn, đơn giản, dễ hiểu, tiện lợi, rẻ nữa, hjhj.
Bạn tham khảo coi sao nhé: http://www.hellochao.vn/goi-tieng-anh-360/

----------


## Mai Chi

*Trả lời: Tìm chỗ học tiếng Anh hiệu quả*




> Chúc bạn một ngày nhiều may mắn <3


 [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] bạn này không giúp tớ được à. Chẳng ai trả lời mình cả. [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]:wacko:

----------

